# Having bunnies



## ClintDowns (Mar 18, 2012)

I had two litters on the 8th of march.  With the running total of 7 with oneand 8 with the other.  I just had another litter last night with 12.  
There are a couple small ones so I am not sure with what I will end up with.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats!!   What breed are they?


----------



## ClintDowns (Mar 24, 2012)

Cals


----------

